# TechDirector



## TechDirector (Mar 13, 2003)

Well since everybody is starting to say stuff about themselves, I guess I will. My name is Sean "The Yellow Dart" Murphy and I'm 16. I am the Technical Director for Coconut Creek High School in Broward County, in Southern Florida. This is basically my second year in theater and it's really a lot of fun. In this time I have learned so much about technical things. I guess I'm the most advanced in knowlege about the tech stuff in our theater (which is kind of sad because I don't know anything compared to some people on controlbooth.com). I've been a summer camp counseler for 2 years and I'm also a professional juggler. I am also in a family string band. I play the fiddle (violin). I started when I was 4. When I was younger, I won first place twice in the youth contest for the state of Florida, and last year I won 2nd in the state of florida. I have performed in front of various audiences from kid stages to key west bars. 

Well thats about it. Now you know about me if anybody cares. Peace out.


----------



## TheMockery (Mar 13, 2003)

I wish I could juggle, but alas, I lack the coordination. Good for you though.


----------



## tm1000 (Mar 14, 2003)

TechDirector said:


> I've been a summer camp counseler for 2 years



as Have I!


----------



## TechDirector (Mar 14, 2003)

tm1000 said:


> TechDirector said:
> 
> 
> > I've been a summer camp counseler for 2 years
> ...



Isn't it a good paying job though? Last year, I made 8.25 an hour. This year I'm making 9.00 an hour. I love it!!!

TheMockery said:


> I wish I could juggle, but alas, I lack the coordination. Good for you though.



It is really a great deal if you know how to juggle. First, I have made so many more friends in school from juggling. I'll juggle something like a geometry book (they work the best lol) a stapler and a paper ball and everybody crowds around saying "WOW THAT IS REALLY COOL!!!". And also I work part time with a company called "Glass productions". (glassproductions.com) and Im basically teaching little kids how to juggle. and they try it and then drop it and go somewhere else. but thats ok w/ me cuz I still get paid the same. I make more money then my mom makes. lol.


----------



## tm1000 (Mar 16, 2003)

TechDirector said:


> tm1000 said:
> 
> 
> > TechDirector said:
> ...



heh, I did mine for free, it's an amazing camp, we are all non-paid scouts.

http://www.camptahquitz.com/


----------



## TechDirector (Mar 16, 2003)

Oh I'm sure it was fun though. Every year I have a blast with the kids and with the fellow counselers and CIT's (counseler in training, but sometimes camper in training lol). But it's like the best job anybody can have.


----------



## delnor (Mar 17, 2003)

You know whats odd. I know tons of tech theater people who also juggle. I remember in highschool there was one year where almost the whole juggling club was part of stage crew as well.[/quote]


----------



## TechDirector (Mar 17, 2003)

delnor said:


> You know whats odd. I know tons of tech theater people who also juggle. I remember in highschool there was one year where almost the whole juggling club was part of stage crew as well.


[/quote]

I'm teaching people in my drama club. It really passes the time!!! lol


----------



## Sarah (Mar 18, 2003)

Wow, juggling, strings, baseball, camp counselor, and tech stuff. is there anything you don't do?! It'll be interesting to talk to you further


----------



## TechDirector (Mar 19, 2003)

Sarah said:


> Wow, juggling, strings, baseball, camp counselor, and tech stuff. is there anything you don't do?! It'll be interesting to talk to you further



Yeah I try to stay active. lol.


----------



## tm1000 (Mar 20, 2003)

Sarah said:


> Wow, juggling, strings, baseball, camp counselor, and tech stuff. is there anything you don't do?! It'll be interesting to talk to you further



A perfect thing to say right now would be, "Yeah, I don't do acting" 8)


----------



## Sarah (Mar 20, 2003)

tm1000 said:


> Sarah said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, juggling, strings, baseball, camp counselor, and tech stuff. is there anything you don't do?! It'll be interesting to talk to you further
> ...




lol--good answer. both of you


----------



## limeprincess (Jun 30, 2003)

Hi my name is Felicia. I'm 16 and one of the main Sound people in my theater. I joined yesterday. The Tech teacher at our school is terrible. She is an English teacher with a free period. There are a lot of really talented technicians in my class but we can really show it. I joined Control Booth so hopefully I can get some tips from you guys so we know what the hell we are doing. I realized no one asked for all this information but You were sharing so I thought I might as well.

Felicia


----------



## TechDirector (Jul 4, 2003)

Hey how you doing? I've learned so much from this site so if you want to learn something about technical theater, this is the place. Just post some questions and you'll get plenty of helpful answers. Happy Birthday America!!!


----------



## dvsDave (Jul 5, 2003)

limeprincess said:


> I joined Control Booth so hopefully I can get some tips from you guys so we know what the hell we are doing. I realized no one asked for all this information but You were sharing so I thought I might as well.


Ask any question you want about technical theater and we will do our best to answer it. I promise we will at least give it our best shot! That said, wlecome to ControlBooth.com! I am your webmaster, dvsDave, and I look forward to seeing what you may post on the site! 

limeprincess said:


> The Tech teacher at our school is terrible. She is an English teacher with a free period.


Your situation is exactly why I created ControlBooth.com, to give techies without the advantage of knowledgeable staff at their school to teach them the wonderous world of technical theater! So, rock on and we promise to answer your questions the best we can!


----------



## techybabe (Nov 2, 2003)

yeah we have a pretty good tech group here. but i could be learning a lot more and they could be teaching me more. this is one reason why i joined this site, so i could learn a lot more. and i have. thanks everyone for all the posts. they're very interesting to read and see the debates b/w some of the members.


----------



## fishyswishy (Nov 17, 2003)

I think in at least the highschool tech industry you are a god dave. thanks for this site. mad props to you and others that post on here.


----------



## wemeck (Dec 1, 2003)

techybabe said:


> yeah we have a pretty good tech group here. but i could be learning a lot more and they could be teaching me more. this is one reason why i joined this site, so i could learn a lot more. and i have. thanks everyone for all the posts. they're very interesting to read and see the debates b/w some of the members.




You could always stop at the local university or college book store and pick up one of their introduction to stagecraft or lighting books. That is how I got started. I use to raid our resident LD/SD/TD's bookshelf and read the books, talk to him about it, and then return the book. Make sure you get the copyright dates and names of the Authors. That way if you visit a library or something you are not getting dated information. You do not really need to know how to use gas lights anymore.


----------

